# N Scale score



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

So about 2 months ago my father-in-law was over and he noticed my Ho layout in the garage, he said "I have a BUNCH of old trains in my garage you can have" sweet I thought but figures he was just blowing smoke. 2 months later guess what, 2 boxes show up from the F-I-L but they were kinda small boxes... Well I opened them up and to my horror...N scale :-0 . Well I figure it's time to start a N scale layout.

Some pictures.

This is a little over half of it.




































Ed


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

P.s.

Are the red stripes on the SP unite in the last picture on the wrong end? All the pictures I've seen of that Sp livery the stripe are on the cab end.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The SP were made to be run forward that way. I would think that is where the stripes would be?

Nice F.I.L!:thumbsup:

You better get him a nice gift for Christmas.
Nice collection of N he gave you.:thumbsup:

Now, you got to ask him for the track and buildings.:laugh:
A piece of plywood and some 2x4's.


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

i found this on espee.railfan.net

"5720 and 5721 were Alco demonstrators delivered in 1956 in Black Widow paint they were setup long hood forward and had steam generator controls and ATS."

In the box he included a ton of buildings too! Probably 25!

Well I know now what I'll be doing for the long weekend coming! ;-)


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

edsimmons said:


> i found this on espee.railfan.net
> 
> "5720 and 5721 were Alco demonstrators delivered in 1956 in Black Widow paint they were setup long hood forward and had steam generator controls and ATS."
> 
> ...


You could spend a couple of months just weathering those things. Nice score:thumbsup:


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow! That's awesome...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice collection...the pilot on that 0-8-0 is easily repaired with a Kadee #1041 or 1042 conversion kit, the latter changes it to a 2-8-0.


----------



## edsimmons (Jan 5, 2010)

Smokestack- I'm going to wait on the weathering, I need to get weathering Ho down before I even think about attempting to weather these guys! ;-)

B4F- Yes it is!

shaygetz- Very interesting, thanks for the tip! Do you have a link to this kit? I googled it and didn't find anything useful. 

Ed


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

edsimmons said:


> shaygetz- Very interesting, thanks for the tip! Do you have a link to this kit? I googled it and didn't find anything useful.
> 
> Ed


You're welcome, it's how I recently repaired mine as well as my 0-4-0. Sadly they are no longer offered by MKT but there are plenty to be found on eBay. I also have a private source, I can email his address to you.


----------

